# Groomers...a question



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a great groomer and all, but since I've lost my job, I can't afford her prices. She's not super expensive but not cheap either. 

Would you, as a groomer, be offended if a client changed to a cheaper groomer until the client got a new job? 

I'm thinking of telling my groomer that I have to go to a cheaper groomer but will come back once I get a job. She's a single mother of three and really depends on the income but she's making money, I'm not. 

What do you think? Do you think it'd be rude of me to say that to her? Should I stay with her but just go less often?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

As a groomer, I would not be offended if you were honest with me about your situation, and what you have to do financially. Good groomers are hard to find though, and my suggestion would be to stay with your current groomer, explain your situation, and stretch your appts out further, rather than try the cheap groomer..she is cheaper for a reason. I am sure if you explain this to your groomer, she would be very understanding and may be able to help you out. You can either have your dog cut shorter, to last longer between groomings, or you can learn to trim up her eyes and potty trail yourself, to last longer between groomings. Your groomer can help you decide what is best for you and your dog. I wish that clients weren't so afraid to talk to us about things. Sometimes a longtime client disappears, and they don't ever say why, etc. Sometimes I find out the dog passed away, or the clients moved. I really want to know things like that. I see many dogs monthly, for years, and when they pass, or move away, etc. I like to know because if nothing else, I have a relationship with the pet.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

What if you were to get a shorter cut than you normally would, so you can still go to her, but you don't have to go as often? 

Oh, hahaha...just reading Graco, and noticed that she basically said the same thing...Lol! 

If you like your current groomer, don't go to a cheaper one...you 'may' be happy with the cheaper job, but you may be very, very disappointed, too. Stick with the person you like, and figure out a way to spread out appointments; have her show you how to properly line brush, and thoroughly comb through the dog's coat, for example, so you don't have to bring her in as often, and when you do finally bring her in, she isn't in bad shape.

Also, see what she would charge for you just to bring the dog in to have her eyes and bum trimmed; I know for me, I will charge little to nothing, depending on the situation, especially right now, when the economy is so low in different areas.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Graco and Love's Sophie for your responses...I feel more comfortable now. I will ask her how to 'line brush' her and if she will help me out. I shave the hair around her butthole....is that what you mean by 'potty trail' Graco? I can probably go to petsmart to get her nails done in between. She won't let me touch them, no matter what I try. I wish you could rent out the pedipaws thing to see if she'd be comfortable with it instead of paying for it and then not being able to use it. I'll ask my groomer for some tips with that. I've only had her but I'm afraid that, as you both suggested, that if I go cheaper, I will regret it. The same goes for my hair although I've gone for really cheap there....no haircuts!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, Flipgirl, thats what I meant by "potty trail" LOL I am always trying to find pleasant ways to describe the icky stuff to clients.. Your groomer may offer nail trims for cheaper than the box stores, don't be afraid to ask how much. And she may also have a dremel, and let you know how your pup is with it, and if she would do ok with a peticure/petipaws. Best of luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------

